# počítat s něčím/někým



## Linni

Nejsem si jistá v mém překladu spojení "*počítat s něčím/někým"* do angličtiny. 

Jak byste přeložili toto slovní spojení třeba v tomto kontextu?
*"Zítra tam přijdu. Můžete se mnou počítat."*
Napadá mě hned několik sloves, ale asi se do tohoto kontextu příliš nehodí: *count on* (to je spíš ve významu "spolehnout se na", ne?), možná *reckon on* (tady vůbec nevím, možná by to šlo použít...) a třetí je jednoduché *"expect"*. Moje slovní zásoba není velká, jak vidíte .
Expect by asi splnilo účel, ale nebylo by to prostě ono... Ale možná že lepší překlad pro "počítat s někým" ani neexistuje - to nevím. Proto se ptám vás .

Ale "počítat s něčím" (např.* Počítejte s tím, že máte už jen velmi málo času!*) by se dalo přeložit jako "reckon on", ne?


----------



## Jana337

*Zítra přijdu. Můžete se mnou počítat* (= _nezklamu vás, můžete se na mne spolehnout_). -* I will come tomorrow. You can count on me.*
"To reckon on" je podobné, ale podle mého názoru daleko méně běžné."To expect" je něco jiného. Když řeknu "zajdu tam, můžeš s tím počítat", můj protějšek může a nemusí na onom místě být. Když řeknu "you can expect me" (což samo o sobě zní divně, protože typičtější by bylo třeba "you can expect me at half past three"), nutně počítám s tím, že se tam potkáme.

*Můžete se mnou počítat* (= _zúčastním se nějaké hry nebo jiné společné aktivity_). *- Count me in.*

*Počítejte s tím* (= _uvědomte si, berte na vědomí_)*, že máte už jen velmi málo času. - Bear in mind/remember  that you are running out of time.*
Další možnosti: "to consider", "to realize", "take in account" (v této konkrétní větě se mi nelíbí, ale význam je podobný).

*Nepočítal s tak tvrdou konkurencí *(= _očekávat, že budu muset čelit něčemu nepříjemnému_). - *He didn't reckon with such a tough competition.*
Tady lze použít i "to think", "to expect".

*Počítám, že přijdu* (= _myslím_). *- I reckon I will come.*
V méně hovorových verzích "to think", "to guess".

Tak, už mě nic jiného nenapadá.


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> *Zítra přijdu. Můžete se mnou počítat* (= _nezklamu vás, můžete se na mne spolehnout_). -* I will come tomorrow. You can count on me.*
> "To reckon on" je podobné, ale podle mého názoru daleko méně běžné."To expect" je něco jiného. Když řeknu "zajdu tam, můžeš s tím počítat", můj protějšek může a nemusí na onom místě být. Když řeknu "you can expect me" (což samo o sobě zní divně, protože typičtější by bylo třeba "you can expect me at half past three"), nutně počítám s tím, že se tam potkáme.
> 
> *Můžete se mnou počítat* (= _zúčastním se nějaké hry nebo jiné společné aktivity_). *- Count me in.*



Moc děkuju za tak zevrubné vysvětlení, jsi opravdu hodná .

Tou větou "*Zítra přijdu. Můžete se mnou počítat*." jsem myslela spíš také zúčastnění se nějaké aktivity. Když se např. někdo sejde se svými přáteli např. na bowlingu (nebo v obyčejné hospodě)... Bylo by potom lepší v této souvislosti použít "*Count me in.*"? V tomto kontextu nijak příliš nejde o to, že se na daného člověka můžeme spolehnout, že doopravdy přijde, ne?


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Moc děkuju za tak zevrubné vysvětlení, jsi opravdu hodná .
> 
> Tou větou "*Zítra přijdu. Můžete se mnou počítat*." jsem myslela spíš také zúčastnění se nějaké aktivity. Když se např. někdo sejde se svými přáteli např. na bowlingu (nebo v obyčejné hospodě)... Bylo by potom lepší v této souvislosti použít "*Count me in.*"? V tomto kontextu nijak příliš nejde o to, že se na daného člověka můžeme spolehnout, že doopravdy přijde, ne?


Ano, tady by "count me in" 3lo.


----------



## swedrup

A jak byste prelozili: "*Pocitam se ctvrtkem/sedmou**, ale pokud to pujde radsi bych to presunul na pristi tyden/odpoledne.*" ?

"Thursday is good/fine/.. with me" uplne neodpovida realite druhe casti vety.

"Pocitas se tou schuzkou?" "Is the meeting still on?" ma jiny vyznam.

Predem diky za napady.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thursday's doable/feasible/possible for me)                    .................. (I'd prefer next week/the afternoon.
..............Thursday's ok/okay for/with me) but if possible (I'd prefer to/rather put it off till next week/the afternoon.
.......................I can/could do Thursday)                     ....................(I'd prefer to/rather leave it till next week/the afternoon.  

(Přičemž zkrácený tvar *I'd *_rather_/*I'd *_prefer_ je tady *I would *_rather_*, I would *_prefer_, nikoliv *I had ....*)

Jsou samozřejmě i další možnosti, ale tyhle jsou podle mýho běžné.


----------



## swedrup

Enquiring Mind said:


> Thursday's doable/feasible/possible for me)                    .................. (I'd prefer next week/the afternoon.
> ..............Thursday's ok/okay for/with me) but if possible (I'd prefer to/rather put it off till next week/the afternoon.
> .......................I can/could do Thursday)                     ....................(I'd prefer to/rather leave it till next week/the afternoon.



Diky za odpoved a napady.

Pocitam s... casto znamena - dohodli jsme se uz na ctvrtku, ten plati, pokud by ale bylo mozne, presunul bych...

Takze jako jediny rozumny preklad "Pocitam se ctvrtkem" asi je:
*"Thusday is still good/fine/.. (with me)/doable (for me) but..." *
nebo 
*"I still can do Thursday but..."
*
Cestina se tu zda trochu ohebnejsi, asi opravdu neni lepsi ekvivalent.


----------

